# Is TNC Complete - Aquarium Plant Food any good



## malawistu (9 Feb 2012)

hello was going to get an ei starter kit but then i found http://www.fluidsensoronline.com/index. ... id=403this is it any good ?


----------



## George Farmer (9 Feb 2012)

I believe it's very similar/same composition as Tropica Plant Nutrition+. So the simple answer is "yes".


----------



## malawistu (9 Feb 2012)

so thats what TPN+ is now i understand sen it used but didnt really know what it was is tpn+ better stuff


----------



## ste_v5 (15 Feb 2012)

hi i have just found this and was wondering if i dose this would this be all i need?


----------



## malawistu (15 Feb 2012)

i think the best thing to do is get a drink of your choice get comfy and have a look through all the info on ferts that are on here there is so much info its hard to take it all in but its really good  and i think it is all you need


----------



## Alastair (15 Feb 2012)

Yes it's an all in one so should be sufficient 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveyg81 (4 Apr 2012)

I just ordered some today, look forward to trying it out.


----------

